# Can you recommend some great Youtube channels that advise on stock trades?



## lilly87 (22 November 2021)

Hi, fellows! I would like to learn about Youtube channels in which is talked about stocks being traded, popular stocks being traded, stock forecasts and anything related to stocks? Can you please recommend some? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2021)

For junior resources companies, try these:

Crux Investor
Finding Value Finance
Finer Market Points
Sprott Money
Mining Stock Education
Small Caps


----------



## finicky (22 November 2021)

If you're interested in gold mining companies:


			https://youtube.com/channel/UCOnrqrR8h63PsvUgK-l6CXQ


----------



## Value Collector (22 November 2021)

Not really about stocks, but “company man” channel has some great videos if you are interested In learning about different companies history etc


----------



## Ann (22 November 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/c/FoolAu
		


The Motley Fool Australia is pretty good.


----------



## Ann (26 November 2021)

...and another



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVZLp50d5Nxn5pAE9ZFFCoQ
		


Small Caps


----------



## Ann (26 November 2021)

...and LiveWire Markets



			https://www.youtube.com/c/Livewiremarkets


----------



## finicky (1 December 2021)

Invest for the Future


			https://youtube.com/channel/UCLyH4gxQ2rGgSCR_MzD5KgA


----------



## divs4ever (1 December 2021)

i rarely visit Youtube any more 

 try some of the  various alternatives  ,  sure many are less prestigious content makers  , but working out for yourself  who  is a 'salesman '  , or a 'conman' , or a doom merchant , or just talks solid sense    , is a skill that is priceless 

 for Australian Stocks  i find reading the various LIC investor reports ( the SOL one over the years   has well been worth the $1000 i invested in SOL shares )  useful 

  some fund managers go just far enough  off the well-beaten track  to find that future blue-chip  when it is a $1 ( or less ) share


----------



## Gunnerguy (1 December 2021)

Ann said:


> https://www.youtube.com/c/FoolAu
> 
> 
> 
> The Motley Fool Australia is pretty good.



Sorry ..... but I have to say, when I started my share investment learning in the early 1990’s I followed these guys every day/week (in the UK). A great education process for a youngster learning the trade. Just like the old ‘investors chronicle’ magazine. I think that they were gods and not ‘basterdised’ at the time. But as always money gets in the way. After 4-5 years I noticed that their share recommendations just rotated every 6-12 months. 
I’m happy to be convinced that they are still good, however through experience their recommendations are based on who pays them the most to recommend their shares.
Yes lots of info, but as they said in the old days ‘just another tip sheet’ now.
Gunnerguy.


----------



## divs4ever (1 December 2021)

18 Share Tips – 29 November 2021​








						18 Share Tips – 29 November 2021
					

John Anderson, Bell Potter Securities BUY RECOMMENDATIONS Mineral Resources (MIN) Trade These Shares MIN provides integrated, innovative and low cost pit-to-port solutions across the mining supply chain. MIN also has several iron ore and lithium operations. While we’re forecasting further iron...




					thebull.com.au
				




 published weekly 

 now i don't follow the recommendations ( without a lot of extra research )  but do check them out as shares likely to move , and then decide if the move will inspire me to watch and act if favourable 

 take for example the SELL on BWP .. yes i am interested in buying extra BWP but NOT above $3  .. that looks unlikely in the next two weeks  , so on to the next bit of research


----------



## Ann (2 December 2021)

Gunnerguy said:


> Yes lots of info, but as they said in the old days ‘just another tip sheet’ now.




Totally agree Gunnerguy, I always check the charts with any of these tipsters and more often than not stocks are either underwater or look like they have had their run. However, it is a way to learn about stocks without having to do loads of reading (dyslexic) plus it gives me a chance to yell bllsht at the screen, which is always cathartic.   
As far as relying on them for good tips to buy......nuh!


----------



## lilly87 (4 December 2021)

Thank you all for sharing some tips and overall your personal experience! The info is quite helpful. Thank you! )


----------



## Joe90 (4 December 2021)




----------

